# .htaccess in html einbinden



## orkanusargil (9. Juni 2004)

hallo,
ich möchte passwortgeschützte bereiche mittels .htaccess für kunden die meine homepage besuchen einrichten. nun will ich aber nicht dass dieses nicht seriös wirkende login-fenster erscheint.
wie binde ich so einen zugang in meinen html-code ein? Ich weiß dass dazu cookies notwendig sind aber diese könnte man ja durch ein logout löschen?


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt nichts seriöser rüber als ein Custom htaccess Login Popup, weil man sieht, dass da nicht der Homepageprogrammierer gefrickelt hat, sondern, dass das von Server gestellt wird.


----------



## orkanusargil (9. Juni 2004)

hm ja, aber ich möchte es nunmal einbinden... hilfe bräuchte ich dringend


----------

